# Kings Lake report needed



## monsterseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone have any good info on Kings Lake in Defuniak Springs? Also, does anyone know where I can find a good depth map of the lake. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Kings lake is private right?


----------



## monsterseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes it is private. We are staying at Sunset King resort for the weekend. Just tryingto get any input before we get there.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Been there a few times recently, but can't offer any info for fishing... sorry! Hope you have fun, it's beautiful!


----------



## Trailerhook (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone have any good info on this lake? I was looking at a piece of property on Kings Lake recently to use as a weekend fishing getaway. But would really like to know more about the quality of the lake and its fishing before Iinvest that kind of money.

Can anyone suggest a better lake or river within an hour or so drive fromWalton County, FL?


----------

